# Do not break the law and expect to hunt else where....



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ted Nugent pleaded no contest to hunting deer over bait last year in CA. I guess that makes you guilty ? So now he might be in hot water again in SD.
http://www.rapidcityjournal.com/news/article_793b6f6e-e0ab-11df-afa1-001cc4c002e0.html

Remember big brother is watching....really watching when you are popular.









That is why I stay quiet and sit in the back row.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Love the eyeball OAC. OH Teddy what are you doing? pull your head out pal.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I am surprised he did what he did. I know he was/is involved with hunter education for youth. So I am not sure whats up with all this ? Sounded like his first mistake was just that.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't believe that he would knowingly break a game law, especially as he has so much riding on his hunting and ability to own a gun(tv show and his involvement with the NRA) but Ted should know that he is responsible for knowing where and how the hunt is set up. pleading no contest is an admission of guilt, but with extenuating circumstances that you feel warrant your actions.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Mistakes do happen guys. I don't see Ted as someone thinking he's above the law, especially game laws in the public eye. I wonder has he said anything publicly about this? His "no contest" admission of guilt seems like a start.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs, I have not heard anything...but I am certain if we pay attention he will some where, some day if not already.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Mistakes do happen guys. I don't see Ted as someone thinking he's above the law, especially game laws in the public eye. I wonder has he said anything publicly about this? His "no contest" admission of guilt seems like a start.


Maybe not above the law, but maybe he just doesn't care? Sure seems that way....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am guessing due to fact of his popularity he is under the microscope all too often. It is funny...we do not see the good he has done with the kids, organizations, feeding the poor and to promote hunting. He is a good guy...however his reputation preceeds him from the old days...Motor City Mad Man and other stereo typing. however from what I read he is a just a guy who enjoys hunting and has money to do it. Perhaps he needs to look into using this to his advantage ? More education to teach others to read the laws before you hunt ? Just thoughts.

I am not saying what happened is right or wrong nor am I saying I rock to his songs ( heard them...but never cared for them ). But he is a guy who is in the spot light. And perhaps there are those who just want to make an example out of him

I am curious though...here in Ohio if you are hunting on a preserve you do not need a license. If that is the case...perhaps he might have a case ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh come now Cat scratch fever??? Stranglehold?? Wango Tango ?? If you don't like his music I understand, however you have to admire his prowess on the guitar.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ah yes...I guess I did for get those songs...ok..I liked them then I should have said that. Now that I have a daughter and have a better perspective on life I think back and saw ooops.

All water under the bridge...it is what is in front of us that matters.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like an Anti-hunter conspiracy to me!!! Watch out uncle Ted They are After ya!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Better watch out Ried....the eye may be on you too ?? creepy huh


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Yep, I Umm saved that to my puter too!! just a little late for Halloween!! Darn the Luck!!!


----------

